# Arborwear pants on sale



## TreeBarber (Dec 19, 2006)

Not sure if this is the correct place to post this, I noticed that Sierra Trading Post has Arborwear pants on sale, $25-$29. Just wanted to pass along the info.
Here is the link (hope this works). www.sierratradingpost.com/Arborwear.html


----------

